# New Laws



## oldman (Oct 24, 2018)

The FAA has had new laws passed and approved by Congress:



The new bill does not allow passengers to be bumped involuntarily from a flight after boarding. This is obviously a direct response to the incident with United Airlines where a doctor was physically pulled off a flight in order to make room for a United employee. Hopefully, this will give airlines and flying a better reputation.


The FAA reauthorization bill will also create a task force to study ****** harassment and misconduct among airline employees. In light of the #MeToo movement and increased visibility to issues of harassment, this new task force will ideally create a better working environment for women in the aviation industry. The number of female pilots is especially low, and the new bill may help greater gender equality for pilots.


The bill also increases civil penalties for interfering with cabin crew or flight crew. Thankfully, it’s rare that a passenger creates such a major disturbance that it affects the pilots and their ability to get the plane to its intended destination. But unfortunately, these issues are still something that happens. Increased penalties may make passengers think twice before getting rowdy or unruly.


The FAA law will also require that the Department of Transportation to help passengers resolve any consumer complaints they might have. While this might not have any immediate effect on pilots, the future is unclear on what type of complaints will be lodged. Could a bit of turbulence lead to an influx of complaint letters?


Oh yeah… and the bill will also require the FAA to set up an Office of Spaceports. So for any pilots that are thinking of getting into the burgeoning business of space travel, here’s your shot.
I just want to add that regard to the first item, United *DID NOT* authorize the doctor to be dragged off the plane. That was a decision made by the airport police.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 24, 2018)

Good...especially the 3rd item, regarding unruly passengers.  There is nothing more irritating, IMO, than to be on a flight with some drunken obnoxious fellow passenger.  Flying back from a few days in Las Vegas always seems to have some stinky mouthy drunk on board making the flight an "interesting" experience.


----------

